# New here, need some advice



## 15041 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi all,I am so glad I found all of you!!! My Dr. says I have GERD and I have been on Protonix for 5 weeks. It seemed to work well. It took away most of my symptoms. I take it in the morning beforebreakfast. I noticed though I still have GERD problems at night when I go to sleep. They are not real bad, but annoying. I was wondering if I could take another medicine in the P.M. My pharmacist said you can take Zantac or antacids with Protonix. I thought the Protonoix would take care of everything!!! My Dr. said to call her if the Protonix is'nt working, but then would have to do some tests. YIKES. Also I cannot imagine not having any chocolete, or soda for the rest of my life. Please offer some advice! Thanks againcindybell


----------



## 16698 (Aug 9, 2006)

This is what I just read from people that have GERD ... HOPE it helps u







How do you use acv for gerd? How much do you take and when do you take it?GERD can be due to too little stomach acids or too much stomach acids, you have to take the acid test, and it could be due to a congested liver. Many times what we think is stomach distress is actually the liver/gallbladder stress.Using a regular Glass full of water...Start off by adding half a tea spoonfull of ACV (Braggs Brand is Best tasting in my 'umble opinion).At first, the safest times to drink this is after a meal. Use up to three times a day.After a few (3-5) days then slowly increase the strength each day(over a week or two) Until finally you are using a good Tablespoon per Glass of water.This is about full strength.Regardless of the cause of gerd (i.e.too little/much acid...ACV will always prove helpfull.


----------



## 13639 (Jun 27, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Cindybell:Hi all,I am so glad I found all of you!!! My Dr. says I have GERD and I have been on Protonix for 5 weeks. It seemed to work well. It took away most of my symptoms. I take it in the morning beforebreakfast. I noticed though I still have GERD problems at night when I go to sleep. They are not real bad, but annoying. I was wondering if I could take another medicine in the P.M. My pharmacist said you can take Zantac or antacids with Protonix. I thought the Protonoix would take care of everything!!! My Dr. said to call her if the Protonix is'nt working, but then would have to do some tests. YIKES. Also I cannot imagine not having any chocolete, or soda for the rest of my life. Please offer some advice! Thanks againcindybell


To control my symptoms I have to take 2 Protonix 40mg (total of 80mg) at the same time every day. It works great for me. I have been taking it for a year and a half and have no trouble. I drink soda, eat chocolate, I do not eat acidy food though.


----------

